# live video cam of eagles nest in the UP



## ml4141 (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.wluctv6.com/Global/Link.asp?L=236590


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Now thats cool!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Great post.....THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
Between 6 and 6.15 this morn both were feeding the young.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

That is very cool!


Dan


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Bummer....I work midnights!!! Oh, well.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Enjoy the slideshow from this nest. http://www.wvec.com/cams/eagle.html


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

I was watching it last week and they zoomed in on the nest, where a trout lay... this is a sweet webcam.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

puttputt said:


> I was watching it last week and they zoomed in on the nest, where a trout lay... this is a sweet webcam.


 That is pretty cool!:coolgleam


----------

